# The Local Fly Shop



## Fontinalis (Mar 17, 2010)

Stopped in at Colton Bay Outfitters in Ann Arbor last week to buy a new rod and reel. Nice place! 


I was looking for a set up that wasn't too pricy and was surprised to see they had a lot of price options. Even though the place was packed with other customers, the manager set me up with a demo reel to cast outside so I could compare and gave me some casting pointers.


In the end I spent about $400 for everything, rod + reel + line. Sometimes you can't even find a pair of waders at that price. I'm glad I spent my money there instead of at one of the big box stores. They also gave me a report on the Huron and showed me some of the flies that would get me hooked up.


One of the coolest things I saw there was 100 year old Au Sable river boat in back of the store by the tying materials. I'll probably be spending a lot of coin there from now on...at least until the old lady finds out!:lol:


----------



## Fontinalis (Mar 17, 2010)

On top of supporting the local shops does anyone have experience with Mystic rods? I guess Rick Porcello fishes them. My 6wt was a a good deal at $200. Just wondering if anyone else here in the forum has a Mystic and what your opinion is.


----------



## Chromedoggy (Mar 25, 2007)

Fontinalis said:


> On top of supporting the local shops does anyone have experience with Mystic rods? I guess Rick Porcello fishes them. My 6wt was a a good deal at $200. Just wondering if anyone else here in the forum has a Mystic and what your opinion is.


The Mystic guys seem like decent guys with a good product.
I thought the rods cast fine.
Unless something has changed, Mystic rods are not made on this continent, let alone in Portland where Dennis resides.


----------



## Fontinalis (Mar 17, 2010)

http://www.flyfishamerica.com/i-ot-archive/2012-gear-guide

On page 16, of the mag it has a short write-up on the rod. Says Made in the USA.

I would rank the quality right in there with TFO's rods. Maybe not a BVK, but Mystic's finishing is a little nicer.


----------



## jerrob (Aug 6, 2011)

Congrats on your new rig and great job on doing your part supporting the local fly shops. If we all throw them our biz, they'll be there for us when we need the great advise and product knowledge we're not gonna get at the super stores or internet. Enjoy that new equipment and throw a review up after ya get it out a few times.

Tight lines,
J


----------



## Benji-bass (Jul 25, 2011)

Check out Shultz Outfitters in Ypsi. Most knowledgable staff I've ver met. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## MichiganAngler (Oct 6, 2009)

Heard the Ypsi shop was hurtin' and cut down to 5 days a week. Their gear may be too expensive for the average joe. Hope they can weather the storm! :yikes:


----------



## Fontinalis (Mar 17, 2010)

A lot of shops have expensive rods and reels. I guess it's just having cheaper options to chose from that makes the difference. More people are starting to see how important local fly shops really are.

JR - Mystic rod is fishing well. Loads line and casts like a mid-level rod. Definitely a softer action but I wasn't looking for the Bank Robber.


----------



## The Downstream Drift (Feb 27, 2010)

I have fished Mystic since the company put out the first prototypes. They have been great rods to fish.

Their M-Series rods range from one of the best 2wts on the market to a 10' 3" 8wt that is great for rolling out indicators for steelhead or salmon. Their Tremor Series (the saltwater rods) are quite a bit stiffer and throw a Streamer Express line great. I use my 8wt Tremor as a big streamer rod for steelhead and pike. They are now making an AuSable Series rod that is just perfect for casting dry flies. Pair one of these rods up with Rio Gold and you have an outstanding dry fly set up.

I have yet to fish the Reaper Series rods. They are the Mystic version of an "affordable" rod. The reviews have been great from everyone I have heard that is casting them.

If you contact Mystic they will tell you exactly where the rods are made. Last I new the rods were being made out east. This changed a year or so ago. Due to this change Mystic switch to a "cheaper" rod tube to make room for the additional cost to have the rods manufactured here. The new tube is still great at protecting a rod.

I did hear that some of the rods are being assembled in Bath, Michigan. I believe it is the AuSable Series that has this great addtional feature. Make sense, a rod named after one of our rivers should be made here.

Mystic now also has a really cool switch rod in their line up. I have a couple of friends who own one. They compare to the TFO Deer Creek switch rods but are lighter in weight and a slightly softer action. This tends to be norm with Mystic rods.

You guys are correct with the Rick Porcello thing. Rick fishes Mystic rods and has fished with the owners of Mystic often. Great guy fishing a great rod.

Obviously, Mystic gets my endorsement as an outstanding rod with a Michigan connection.


----------



## Benji-bass (Jul 25, 2011)

MichiganAngler said:


> Heard the Ypsi shop was hurtin' and cut down to 5 days a week. Their gear may be too expensive for the average joe. Hope they can weather the storm! :yikes:


They tried being open 6 days for a short minute, but not enough demand. Always been 5 days and they increased their hours a bit to accommodate those who don't get out of work on time. Prices r super competitive. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## jjc155 (Oct 16, 2005)

Benji-bass said:


> Check out Shultz Outfitters in Ypsi. Most knowledgable staff I've ver met.
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


yep great place and people.Got my new rod there. Mike the owner had me casting a couple of his personal rods as they didnt have a 5 wt in acouple of the rods I was looking at. 

I dont see them going anywhere, prices are competitive with a better atmosphere/customer service than most places.

J-


----------



## Fontinalis (Mar 17, 2010)

The Downstream Drift said:


> I have fished Mystic since the company put out the first prototypes. They have been great rods to fish.
> 
> Their M-Series rods range from one of the best 2wts on the market to a 10' 3" 8wt that is great for rolling out indicators for steelhead or salmon. Their Tremor Series (the saltwater rods) are quite a bit stiffer and throw a Streamer Express line great. I use my 8wt Tremor as a big streamer rod for steelhead and pike. They are now making an AuSable Series rod that is just perfect for casting dry flies. Pair one of these rods up with Rio Gold and you have an outstanding dry fly set up.
> 
> ...


Downstream Drift - Very informative post. I'm glad I went with a Michigan company. The rod's been fishing well on the Huron. Can't wait to take it up North. I'm thinking about retiring my old steelhead rod for a Mystic 10' 7 or 8wt. Guess I'm heading back to Colton Bay for another test run!


----------

